# Why you shouldn't hang out with juggalos



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 23, 2012)

Aug 19th, 2012, Monday. I got a ride into Jacksonville the night before, tried to get out as soon as I could. Stayed up all night cuz the bugs suck ass. I try to doze off a few times, but get woken up by somebody, rain or bugs. I finally catch a ride at around 2 PM. 2 guys in the car, ask where they're going. They said they're on a road trip to Cali. "Where in Cali?", I ask. "Does it matter? Its Cali!", the driver, Phil, tells me. I forget the other guys name. So we drive around in a big circle, get lost and go to the guy riding shotgun's grandmother's house for gas money. He dicks Phil over and says something about his grandma had a stroke.
We go somewhere and I fly a sign for gas money, get $10, get back on the interstate late that evening. We get to a truck stop, check the fluids. This guy Zach, a truck driver, ask if we can get him to the Grayhound in Jax and he'd give us some money. Phil and him started talking and we agreed to take him to Ohio. Along the way, he changed his mind and we dropped him off in Lexington KY.

Auh 20th, 2012, Tuesday, we pull off to get gas and see this guy walking the highway. We pick him up and take him to his motel. He gives us his room number, saying we should work with him on the tobacco farm. So we drop Zach off in Lexington and go back down to this guy's place. We go in, talk to him for a few minutes and I say "Hey, I'm gonna go fly a sign to get a pizza."
10 minutes later while I'm on the ramp, here comes Phil in the car. I finish the light and ask what's going on. He said he knocked the guy out. We bail. I decide we should go to Harrisonburg VA (Pheonix said he made $1000 there).

Aug 23th, 2012, Wednesday, uneventful day. Except for the fact we get pulled over in Fayette County, WV. He's trying to tell me he doesn't have a license and to tell the cop he's driving for me. WUT? The cop comes out with an AR15 and tells us to get out of the car. He says the car is stolen and proceeds to search the car and arrest us.
In the station, the cops tell me he's saying we were going to Harrisonburg to pick up guns to take to NJ. WAT?? They charge me with bringing stolen property into the state.

Aug 25th, 2012, Friday, FBI shows up and questions me. Told them the above story.

Sept 10th, 2012, Monday, court. Phil tells me in the prison bus he's come clean to the judge. My attorney talks to his attorney after I tell him what Phil said and confirms it. Tom, my attorney, tells me the prosecutor will make a plea deal if I plea guilty to a misdemeanor and pay a fine and court costs for ~$200 because he's not buying it. Tom talks to the arresting officer and he agrees to drop the charges with prejudice (meaning they cleared me of it, I can't be charged with it again).

Sept 11, 2012, Tuesday, call T.A. Bowers, the arresting officer and have him meet me at the auto body shop the car was taken to. Get all my gear and he gives me a ride back to the shelter I spent the night at. I had only my shirt, pants, underwear and socks (and shoes they gave me at jail), so I had to spend the night at one. I eat lunch and hit the highway. Now, 9 days later, I'm back in Wilkes Barre.

I've been back since the 20th, I know what day it is. While I was in FL, I saw Winter. I went as far south as Cocoa Beach before I figured out there's no jobs in FL.


----------



## wizehop (Sep 23, 2012)

Crazy man


----------



## daveycrockett (Sep 23, 2012)

sounds like a normal day to me. minus the drunkeness.


----------



## Cristian (Sep 23, 2012)

god damn.
sounds like a blast!


----------



## wokofshame (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow. Good story. Damn. 
Fuck that asswipe trying to say it was your car.
Write some more! PS Do you mean you visited Winter in jax jail? or before that?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 23, 2012)

MURT said:


> Wow. Good story. Damn.
> Fuck that asswipe trying to say it was your car.
> Write some more! PS Do you mean you visited Winter in jax jail? or before that?


In jail.
No, he admitted he stole it, but tried to say I was with him and knew it was stolen.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 23, 2012)

They're just training with you.


----------



## Cristian (Sep 25, 2012)

God damn 
God damn!


----------



## Peanut butter (Sep 26, 2012)

same happened to me on the way to furthur


----------

